# Which lighting to get?



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a 37 gallon tank and I want to start planting it. I just got a hagen C02 setup and added a few java ferns and anubias. I want to be able to get more plants so I was thinking of upgrading my light to about 2 or more WPG. I was thinking of getting this glass cover and placing the light on top. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1
Here are some light fixtures I found that would get me to about 2 WPG. Is there something better you would reccomend that could get me more WPG for under $100, or just something of better quality? As of now I have a 20 watt strip which give me about .54 WPG

1. http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=31566;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=

2. http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29601;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

sorry the links weren't working, but now they are fixed.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

None of the above (except the glass top). I wouldn't shoot for 2wpg. I would shoot for under that. Or go 2wpg with N.O. lighting. Power compacts put out a lot of lumens per watt unlike N.O. (normal output flourescent). 
2 of these would be your best bet.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32847&category_id=1853&pcid1=1843


----------



## kath (Jan 26, 2006)

Be careful with the current usa fixtures, i was reasearching lights for about a month and saw some not soo good results about them, and other that other cheaper light jebo reports of several fires with them not exactly what i want LOL

if ya got a co2 system ya might as well go for high light plants also

not sure how well the hagen co2 works and right now i do not run co2 for my planted tanks

check out ebay actually
if ya wait u can find a great deal on there
i recently picked up a All Glass power compact 110watt for $25 used off of there and it works great...


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

is there a fixture like the ones you suggested but combined. I'm trying to be as organized as possible.


----------



## unclerick666 (Jan 27, 2006)

* If your tank is 12" wide go to lowels or home depo and get out door flood lights be LIGHTS OF AMERICA 2 of them will be less than $100 and give 130 whats of full spectrum lighting your plants will grow like crazy even without co2, but, it has to be that brand!*


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

yea i got a plant in my aquairum i got a double lighting strip thing and no CO2 system and its growing like crazy couple inchs in 2 days,I would personally think it would boil down to the actual lights you install many light have specific purposes.
(Just my 2 cents)


----------

